# Wasted time



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

When the excavator guys hits a " really tough chunk of clay" and just keeps giv'n er


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

_You don't have permission to access /vbseo.php on this server._

Didn't work


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Tango said:


> _You don't have permission to access /vbseo.php on this server._
> 
> Didn't work






























I thought something was wrong with my computer. I'm glad I'm not the only one who couldn't view this.


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

canuck92 said:


> When the excavator guys hits a " really tough chunk of clay" and just keeps giv'n er


Years ago when we used to hire excavators to dig for us it was almost every job that there was some type of destruction we had to deal with. Since we have our own equipment we rarely hit stuff.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

lol love how canadians say givin er

ever seen the movie fubar? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Hurten albertans ... giver pig bi Newfoundlanders


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Everything was located and marked out, not only did i fix that there ended up being another 4 or 5 areas lol
10" clay 6" steel" 10" cement what a nightmirror, finnaly done that underground. Oh well i still get paid hourly.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Venomthirst said:


> Hurten albertans ... giver pig bi Newfoundlanders


Gotta be givn'er bud, make thoughs loonies eh. Fresh syrup aint cheap, not to mention the darts up here cost as much as a friggin rub n tug.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Venomthirst said:


> Hurten albertans ... giver pig bi Newfoundlanders




what does this mean?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

